

Ask HN: What web server do you use? - tdupree

What web server are you currently using? Apache, Nginx, lighttpd, Cherokee, IIS, Custom, Other? Are you happy with your current setup or do you plan on switching to a different web server for your next project?
======
tdupree
For most of my career I have used Apache. Just recently I choose to run Nginx
for a new project and I cant see myself going back to Apache. Just today I
came across the Cherokee web server and that looked pretty slick. Does anyone
have any experience with Cherokee?

------
mooism2
At work: custom web server hiding behind a lighttpd reverse proxy. I'm not
entirely happy with either part of this, although it's more the fault of the
back end and all its legacy c++ issues. I'd consider switching to nginx on the
front end if I could be sure it wasn't going to interfere with our e-mail
setup.

Personal server: thttpd. It could log cgi scripts better. Otherwise I'm happy
with it.

Laptops: thttpd, sending all requests for localhost to a cgi script. If I
could persuade it to log cgi errors, it would be perfect.

------
lacker
For personal projects I use Apache, not because of its performance
characteristics, but because it's the most common and thus when I want to do
something crazy I am most likely to find that someone else who uses it has
already written up an explanation of how to do it. For development I also use
the Django default/debug webserver a lot.

For work I use GWS but I suspect that is not helpful to you ;-)

------
thesethings
I'm especially interested in how/if you use one tool for load-
balancing/proxy/reverse proxy, and another for more traditional page serving.

~~~
tdupree
I have heard a lot of talk about using Nginx in conjunction with HaProxy, but
I don't have any experience myself with that setup.

------
raffi
I wrote my own. I built on top of NanoHTTPD and added the stuff to properly
support caching and other features I needed.

------
sherl0ck
Nginx, with apache as backend with mod_wsgi. still learning how to tweak nginx

------
jdp
I've used a bunch, but right now it's all about Nginx, and sometimes Lighttpd

------
spooneybarger
nginx. love it. no plans to switch. we have a crazy tricked out setup.

apache for running mod perl but that is being replaced within a year.

------
ropiku
Nginx and Passenger (for running Ruby apps)

------
vyrotek
IIS - .Net all the way!

------
oldgregg
nginx passenger

